

Aug. 7, 1991: Ladies and Gentlemen, the World Wide Web - jgrahamc
http://www.wired.com/thisdayintech/2012/08/aug-7-1991-ladies-and-gentlemen-the-world-wide-web/

======
jgrahamc
But the actual thread they mention appears to be August 6:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/alt.hypertext/eCTkkOoW...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/alt.hypertext/eCTkkOoWTAY/urNMgHnS2gYJ)

